# Probleme mit xms2 4Gb ddr2 speicher



## cyhperx (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein problem mit dem Corsair 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (800Mhz, DDR2 Cl5.0 xms) und zwar das ich nach einiger zeit einen bluescreen bekommen und win 7 mich dan auf eventuelle speicherprobleme hinweist! Das es am ram liegt weis ich daher das ich meinen alten wieder eingebaut habe und alles wieder lief! der alte war auch ein corasair xms DDR2 800 Mhz Speicher allerdings 2x 1 GB.
Deswegen würde mich interesieren woran es lieben könnte das ich solche probs mit den neueren speicher habe?
die einzigen unterschiede die mir aufgefallen wären sind das der alte mit 1,9V lief und 5-5-5-12 draufstehen hatte der neue mit 1,8 läuft und 5-5-5-18 draufsteht?! und halt das der neue 2x 2GB speicher hatt der alte halt 2x1 Gb.
Hoffe das reicht euch an infos für erste diagnosen
Danke schonmal


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. Dezember 2010)

Pass mal die RAM-Spannung an, so wie es bei den alten der Fall war.

1,9 werden deinen RAM nicht killen.

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, auch mit Corsair DDR 2 800, allerdings 4x 1GB. Hatte beim zocken immer das schöne blaue Bild, ist aber, seitdem die Spannung erhöht ist, komplett verschwunden. 
Er läuft seit nem knappen Jahr mit 950 MHZ.


----------



## cyhperx (24. Dezember 2010)

Der Ram ist eh schon mit 1,888v gelaufen hab ihn jetzt mal um 0,05v erhöht und die zugriffszeit von 5-5-5-18 auf 5-5-5-12 geändert seit dem hatte ich keine bluesceens mehr allerding bei wow immernoch fehlermeldungen das der speicher nicht gelesen werden konnte?! Hab auch shcon das win 7 ramdiagnose dingens gemacht aber wurde mir nichts angezeitgt?!


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist aber auch die spannung der northbridge auch zu niegrigt, mal nen ein schritt hochstellen und nochmal probieren.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

Du kannst auch ruhig auf 2,0 Volt mit dem Speicher gehen und der NB +0,10 Volt verpassen.

welches Mainboard nutzt Du?


----------

